# PUPPET



## olis (Mar 16, 2018)

How do I install puppet agent on FreeBSD 11.1 ?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2018)

Handbook: Chapter 4. Installing Applications: Packages and Ports

sysutils/puppet4
sysutils/puppet5


----------



## olis (Mar 16, 2018)

Thx
Well not the server with all stuff only puppet agent


----------



## SirDice (Mar 16, 2018)

Those are the agents. The servers are sysutils/puppetserver and sysutils/puppetserver5.


----------

